# Farm Pro 2420



## mrsbiomed (Jul 4, 2012)

Tractor is a few years old and has done a fantastic job. I noticed fuel leaking at the fuel pump, inspected and found my fuel lines had deteriorated. I would like to locate and replace all rubber fuel lines. I need to ad that the only time I remember that they need replaced is after 5 pm, holidays and weekends.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I know what you mean Out of site, and out of mind. Someone should be able to help with your question.


----------



## JDSmith (Aug 31, 2012)

My name is JD with Legacy Tractor Sales in Fort Collins, CO. I service these tractors all the time. Are you just looking for who sells parts for your tractor?


----------

